# Troubleshooting question.



## Redbeard (Jan 9, 2009)

Customer is in a small commercial office complex. Problem is that something is occasionally causing some of their electronics to shut off. Only some electronics are affected. Affected items have been computer monitors (CRT), one PC and one small printer (HP someething, personal size). On the same circuit, an old radio was not affected. Effects are lasting seconds only and then resolve. Biggest problem for the customer is the inconvenience of the PC shutting down. 

Any ideas what could be causing this? I checked for loose wiring and loose/bad breakers and everything checked out fine. Thanks for taking the time to look this over and thanks in advance for any help.

(Hope this is in the right sub-forum.)


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Redbeard said:


> Customer is in a small commercial office complex. Problem is that something is occasionally causing some of their electronics to shut off. Only some electronics are affected. Affected items have been computer monitors (CRT), one PC and one small printer (HP someething, personal size). On the same circuit, an old radio was not affected. Effects are lasting seconds only and then resolve. Biggest problem for the customer is the inconvenience of the PC shutting down.
> 
> Any ideas what could be causing this? I checked for loose wiring and loose/bad breakers and everything checked out fine. Thanks for taking the time to look this over and thanks in advance for any help.
> 
> (Hope this is in the right sub-forum.)


If its just one circuit, its probably not a “Linework” issue, but I’ve seen this type of intermittent problem occur in the past because of a bad splice or a poor connection at the panel buss behind the circuit breaker, so it sounds like your on the right track.
Just wondering… did you lift any ceiling tiles and look for splice boxes up above? 
Did you also check all of the connections at each of the devices involved with this circuit?
Are all of the receptacles being used in good shape, meaning no loose internal contacts?
If these are modular desk receptacles or in power poles it could be a loose supply connection.
Are there any UPS units involved?
I’ve also seen a couple of those 6 –way power strips that everybody uses behind their computers develop internal connection issues similar to this before.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

KayJay said:


> Are there any UPS units involved?
> I’ve also seen a couple of those 6 –way power strips that everybody uses behind their computers develop internal connection issues similar to this before.



This is what I was thinking if all other connections were checked.


----------



## Redbeard (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah, I checked all of the receptacles and connections and everything looks good. I have been leaning toward some kind of internal electronic issue as well. Could and issue with one device be causing enough noise in the line to affect other devices on the same circuit on different receptacles?

There is a UPS in their server room, but none of the "malfunctioning" electronics are connected to it.

Basically, what I have been thinking is that it is either a problem in the electronics or a problem with the power coming into the building. Am I crazy? I will do a more thorough check of the circuits and the space above the ceiling tiles. Thanks again guys.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

Do you have access to a recording volt meter?

Why are these devices not on a UPS/surge protector? That would seem to be the short term remedy but obviously not the fix.


----------



## Randy L (Jun 11, 2008)

So did the problem get fixed? Curious what it was. I was leaning towards voltage fluxuations from the service.


----------

